# Bianchi San Jose



## Alfonso Torres (Aug 28, 2008)

hello everyone I been a bmx rider for three years. Just recently i purchased a a bianchin san jose single speed crusier. i seen the fixed gear pista and was wonder if i can fix my bike up like a fixie or is my frame to big for those wheel size oh by the way its a 55.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Mar 8, 2007)

A lot of the San Jose's came with flip flop hubs. If there are two sets of threads on the left side of your hub, just add a cog and lockring and flip your wheel over. If yours is just singlespeed measure the width of your dropouts. If they are 120mm, you can get a 700c fixed or flip flop wheel. If they are 135, you will need to get a 135mm Surly fixed hub and have a new wheel built.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have been Running my San Jose Fixxed since I got it in 2005.

The Spacing on the San Jose is 130.

Pauls Makes a 130 Fixed/Free Hub which I Run. So far just a tick under 4000 miles on it

mostly winter miles on it.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

New Old Stock
Just Picked up this 2008 San Jose
With Normbilt Mods


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

The white on those tires almost ruined my computer monitor. 

OP- take a photo of your rear hub.


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

The sign says FINE!


----------



## commutenow (Mar 23, 2008)

*What r the largest tires*

U can run without fenders? Any suggestions on wide tires and I do want some clearance. Thanks


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

commutenow said:


> U can run without fenders? Any suggestions on wide tires and I do want some clearance. Thanks


I successfully ran some 700x37 conti touring plus (i think that was the model) with fenders on my SJ. This was with the stock rims. I think 38's should fit fine depending on the tire, and what rims you are running. I saw a pic of someone running a 44 up front, but never tried myself. I doubt anything bigger than a 38 would fit out back. Boy how I miss my San Jose..


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i have a san jose as well, it's probably my favorite bike. I have it set up with a 36-20 (i mountain bike with it), a carbon bianchi fork, salsa woodchipper drop bars, and 700x32 kenda small block 8 tires running 80psi so i dont pinch flat (even though i still do). I love it!


----------



## nowayjose (May 26, 2020)

Alfonso Torres said:


> hello everyone I been a bmx rider for three years. Just recently i purchased a a bianchin san jose single speed crusier. i seen the fixed gear pista and was wonder if i can fix my bike up like a fixie or is my frame to big for those wheel size oh by the way its a 55.


that frame is wild!!! ive never seen that version.


----------

